# 1742 Chinese Handcuff



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi guys help needed. I have a lot of 1742 tubing on the way after liking what I saw in some of wingshooters topics. I have looked all afternoon at the various Pros and cons of the different dankung tubing, now I just have a couple of attachment questions. Firstly can the chinese handcuff method be used on this small Diameter tube or does it just split out ? Second can I use a smaller piece 1cm to attach the tube to itself like in hawks videos or does it not work because the tubes are the same size ? Thanks guys


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ball-in-tube (chinese handcuff) works. I'm not sure, but I think same size cuffs works. I hope Hawk sees this to confirm.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I use 1/2 inch pieces of 1745 to cuff every band and tube set I make at the pouch. It works great. As for splitting, I do occasionally have a piece split when I stretch it out with my modified snap ring pliers to pull the pouch through, but if it survives that, I've never had one fail in use.

The one exception to that is making tapered tubesets. Trying to secure one end of a tube to itself in the middle will slip unless tied off with a strip of elastic or string, in my limited experience with tapered tubsets (but that has been a while ago).

James


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Dayhiker I have re- thought my predicament with securing the tube with the Tube and realised when I fold the excess rubber over through the pouch I effectively double the tube size therefore I assume same size would hold itself if that makes sense, but likewise I would like a confirm from hawk .


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ah jskeen you beat me to it many thanks .


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Wingshooter suggested using 3/4 inch length to secure the loop to itself. Using 1842 I have a couple of sets secured in that
manner and i get no slippage. I had tried shorter pieces before and they did not hold. 3/4 inch length working so far.
approx 300 shots


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I only use 1745* for the 1cm cuts as it's grip is very strong and is very safe, I used 2040* some time ago now and it does not have the grip and slipped off shooting the tube back at me I did get hit and it did sting quite alot as the bearing was still in the end, 1842* is not as strong as 2040* and will definitely not have the grip I would not try it if I were you you may well get slapped very hard.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, let's clarify this before it gets too much farther. The normal sizes of dankung tubing are 17/45, 18/42, and 20/40. Which one are we talking about?

Those numbers represent inside diameter/outside diameter. so if you take 20/40 and subtract the id from the od, and divide by 2, that gives you a wall thickness of 1.0mm . 17/45 yields a wall thickness of 1.4mm. So, it makes sense that 17/45 holds tighter.

If you really want to get into the numbers, check out hrawk's excellent post here.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13848-dankung-tube-sizes-explained/


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I've been using the cuff method for a long time now. It works great. I always use 1745 to make the cuffs as it has the smallest inner diameter.


----------

